# Waterlily



## 40434 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

lovely choice of colours


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

It's very pretty


----------



## Mr. Momo (6 mo ago)

I like it, but if the reflection and water were wavy, it would be better.


----------



## 40434 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Momo said:


> I like it, but if the reflection and water were wavy, it would be better.


Maybe you could show me how…


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

Even though ripples and reflections would be more realistic, I think it looks finished and perfect already. The stillness gives it alot of personality.


----------



## 40434 (Nov 24, 2017)

Janique said:


> Even though ripples and reflections would be more realistic, I think it looks finished and perfect already. The stillness gives it alot of personality.


Exactly as I planned the water to be, I wasn't going for photo realism. Thank you so much, I love it when people understand what I’m doing…lol


----------

